# Horsham R/C Racing presents the US Pan Car Championships NE Regional Roadcourse race



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

The US Pan Car Championships makes a return to the Keystone State and do some left and right turns at Horsham RC Raceway in Horsham, PA April 22-23 We will have these classes:
10th stock pan (minimum 3 entries)
12th stock
12th modified
TC Stock (exhibition)
TC 19T (exhibition)
TC modified (exhibition)

Horsham just finished a very successful ROAR Region 2 race and if that is any indication, this will be an awesome weekend of racing. Top 3 in 12th stock and modified and 10th stock pan (if at least 3 racers show) punch tickets to sunny FL for the US Pan Car Championships finals in Largo. More information will be posted in the next day or so


www.freewebs.com/uspancarchamps06


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

The Horsham RC Racing website is www.horshamrcracing.com


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

_See below for official entry form_


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Here is the official entry form:










Sponsors thus far:

Associated
RC America/Team Xray
RC Driver
TightLines Raceway
Team Tamale

I will update as more come onboard


----------

